# ..  Trump's not-so-brief history of controversial moments with Native Americans  ..



## charley (Nov 28, 2017)

During a White House event to recognize Navajo code talkers, a group that helped the Marines send coded messages in the Pacific Theater during World War II, Trump revived a jab that many consider to be  inappropriate..​At a ceremony meant to honor a segment of the Native American community, Trump managed to offend.​
I am ashamed of President Trump
, activist and Native News Online correspondent Mark Charles wrote on Facebook. And President Trump could not muster enough self control to hold his tongue long enough to honor their service.

Mihio Manus, a spokesman for the president and vice president of the Navajo Nation, 
 The Post he thought Trump's comments about Warren were inappropriate. Trump's lack of respect for native Americans is fact well known.​


----------



## meanstreek (Nov 29, 2017)

trump is boss

not indian


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Trump is a moron and he makes a fool of himself every day. Not being able to see that is unflattering in a male.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Trump is a moron and he makes a fool of himself every day. Not being able to see that is unflattering in a male.



How exactly does a moron become a multi-billionaire, TV star and President of the United States? That I really want to know.


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Trump is a moron and he makes a fool of himself every day. Not being able to see that is unflattering in a male.





..... Rob also is a moron and he makes a fool of himself every day. It is very unflattering to watch him defend trumpski with his every breath ...

.... if you ever noticed, money is everything in Rob's world ,,,  *#SAD *​


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)

charley said:


> .... if you ever noticed, money is everything in Rob's world ,,,



you forgot pussy


----------



## Swiper (Jan 7, 2018)

https://youtu.be/C-n3AMxdgsY


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2018)

https://youtu.be/MBKu9OJ8Ltk
https://youtu.be/Ej1hlQgwXcA


----------

